# Post your snake rack Pics!



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

I am hopefully looking to build a snake rack mostly to house royals, so could you post pics of your snakes racks to give me some ideas?
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

anyone? :whistling2:


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Ive just got a Eurorack but it needs some improvements RUB s are too tight, needs brakes on wheels. 

I'd defo make my own next time as they where a nightmare to deal with late delivery of rack, no communication, late delivery of RUB's ( I had to sort delivery out!), Rack not built to the standard I expected after previous feedback, no fitting although I paid £30 more for them to do it!

Anyway I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

HOME - Venom Racks

they seem ok price if you buy one instead of build one


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Firthbeast said:


> Ive just got a Eurorack but it needs some improvements RUB s are too tight, needs brakes on wheels.
> 
> I'd defo make my own next time as they where a nightmare to deal with late delivery of rack, no communication, late delivery of RUB's ( I had to sort delivery out!), Rack not built to the standard I expected after previous feedback, no fitting although I paid £30 more for them to do it!
> 
> Anyway I'll get some pics up soon


ok, thanks


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

bhayward said:


> HOME - Venom Racks
> 
> they seem ok price if you buy one instead of build one


Decent system I you get everything you order, going on 3 months now and my order isn't complete and communication from Wayne is crap. I'd look elsewhere if I were you


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

I use a Ikea pax wardrobe...and they fantastic!


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> I use a Ikea pax wardrobe...and they fantastic!


i have just brought a pax wardrobe and so far so good, would reccomend these as they are quite cheap and are well made.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

I build my own racks and use RUB's heres a few pics of one of my corn breeder racks obviously before tubs and electrics i use one heat matt in the middle on each shelf and a temperature stat per shelf, cant find any pics at the moment with tubs and electrics all set up, hope you like


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

morelia spilota said:


> I build my own racks and use RUB's heres a few pics of one of my corn breeder racks obviously before tubs and electrics i use one heat matt in the middle on each shelf and a temperature stat per shelf, cant find any pics at the moment with tubs and electrics all set up, hope you like
> image
> image
> image



Very Nice, Congrats!
Could I ask what size rubs is it for?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, 50L, they measure 710mmLx440mmWx230mmH(exterior measurements) incase you didn't know


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

What happened to everyone posting snake rack pics?


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd love to see some rack pics too, made one out of old furniture in work, bringing it home tomorrow hopefully. Its only a hatchling/yearling rack thou.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Shane2 said:


> I'd love to see some rack pics too, made one out of old furniture in work, bringing it home tomorrow hopefully. Its only a hatchling/yearling rack thou.


I just got a euroracks rack, I'll post a pic of it later


----------



## k1eren (Dec 24, 2010)

Work in progress at the min. 2 smaller ones and the first large one occupied, 2nd one complete and awaiting a move. 3rd one half way through construction. :2thumb:









these 2 house a 750g spider female and a 780g mojave het orange ghost male. Will be moved into the large tubs in the next week.










RUB's on top temporary as they are housing my latest additions of a fire het orange ghost male @ 80g and a female ghost @ 240g both 12' hatchlings.









Pastel het orange ghost female is 2kg for size comparison.


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow nice job K1eren! Very tidy looking 

I got my rack home today, made from scrap furniture pieces from work, so its cost me nothing. Bought a 6" Heatmat to try, then someone suggested I use an 11" one which would make more sense as its in a cool room, so I've placed it in the top shelf. I already had a mat stat lying about, forgot to drill a hole in the back for the probe thou! :bash:

The rack can hold the following tubs per shelf -

3x 11ltr
or 
2x 16ltr
or
combination of 1x 16ltr & 2x 11ltr

I will set it up fully once i get my hands on a drill & see how it holds temps, if all goes well I'll buy another 4x 11" heatmats. May also line the inside (back only) with sheet polystyrene to partly insulate it.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I made mine using Ikea PAX wardrobe frame.

RUBs per level are:-

70L
70L
70L
70L
70L
70L
12L x2
12L x3
50L x2












If you are building one from scratch you might want to consider hiding all the cabling out of site. Here's what I did with mine:-


















This is what the RUBs look like inside:-


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

come on get your racks out:lol2:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

some great stuff!!


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

kompliment based system









33l based system









3l braplast based system









first two, got my good mate volly (andy) to make for me to my specs, third one I built myself
: victory:


----------

